# Final budget gaming PC build-i5 2500k



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

As the title says this is my final build, as long as everything is ok I will be ordering this in the morning, here goes:

NZXT Lexa-S Midi Tower Gaming Case - Black

Corsair TX Series 650W ATX2.2 SLI/Crossfire Compliant Power Supply

1TB Samsung HD103SJ SpinPoint F3 SATA-II 3.5" Hard Drive

Asrock P67 Pro3 P67 Socket 1155 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard

Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz (Sandybridge) Socket LGA1155 Processor - Retail

Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU Cooler

4GB Mushkin (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-10666 9-9-9-24 Silverline - 996768

PNY Geforce GTX 460 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI Mini HDMI Out PCI-E Graphics card

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium - Licence and media - 1 PC - OEM - DVD - 64-bit - English

Total cost £687

Does everything look ok, the ram an ok match for the mobo / cpu?

Will that motherboard be ok for overclocking the system to around 4-4.2GHz?

Thanks

Einholt


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would go with an ASUS / Gigabyte mobo and I would up the PSU to the 750TX, especially since you're considering overclocking.

The rest looks good to me.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

A few quick comments:

Asrock motherboards are not the greatest quality. I suggest either an Asus or Gigabyte board.

You need to have a larger power supply in the 750 watt range IMHO for that video card.

Personally, I would choose either a WD hard drive or a Seagate hard drive instead of the Samsung. I think both are better quality at a similar price.

Addendum: Looks like my team mate* hhnq04* types faster than I do and beat me to posting.


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> A few quick comments:
> 
> Asrock motherboards are not the greatest quality. I suggest either an Asus or Gigabyte board.
> 
> ...


At the ceiling of my budget so that mobo will have to do.

I know this power supply is good enough but what's the quality like, is it as good as a corsair, heard these are made by seasonic somewhere:

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...ronze+Certified++Single+Rail+?productId=41847


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> A few quick comments:
> 
> Asrock motherboards are not the greatest quality. I suggest either an Asus or Gigabyte board.
> 
> ...





*TUMBLE* hit all the bases; left nothing for me to say other than "ditto"


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Could I get feedback on this PSU please?

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...ronze+Certified++Single+Rail+?productId=41847


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

good unit & dont hesitate to buy it!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

linderman said:


> good unit & dont hesitate to buy it!


Yes, you won't regret that one.


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Any advice for a first time system builder?

I have replaced components / cpus before but never built from scratch, I have watched a series on youtube so know the important/fiddly bits like standoffs and front panel connections but is there stuff that is commonly overlooked?

I have a tool kit with anti-static wrist strap and all the tools I need so covered there.

Do I need to do much in bios on the first bootup before installing the OS apart from selecting dvd drive as primary boot?

Thanks

Einholt


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't hesitate to use a magnetic screwdriver to install computer screws. For a long time the myth has come down that they will damage computer hardware or hard disk drives but this just isn't so. About the only thing they might possibly damage is the magnetic media on an old 5.25" floppy disk but these things have gone the way of the non-avian dinosaur.

Edit: By "magnetic" I mean slightly magnetized steel; this doesn't mean you should stick a half a dozen rare earth magnets to your screwdriver and wave it all over the place inside your system.


----------

